# Collision mit Bildern



## thomas.g (27. Jul 2005)

Hi,

ich wollte ein Multiplayer (2 Spieler) Kampfspiel machen doch leider funktionieren die Kollisionsabfragen nicht ganz so wie ich es gern hätte.
Die Map besteht aus vielen verschiedenen Bildern.
Deswegen mal ne Frage, gibt es irgendeine Methode die es erlaubt zu überprüfen, ob sich zwei Bilder berühren?
Im prinzip muss ich ja nur wissen, ob das Männchen eine Platform berührt oder nicht, ansonsten fällt es runter.
thx, thomas


----------



## Soulfly (27. Jul 2005)

Du musst dir von den Bilder, deren Kollisionzustand du gerne herauskriegen möchtest, die Bounds (position und maße) holen und speicherst sie in einem Rectangle-Objekt.

Rectangle rect1 = new Rectangle(x,y,width,height);
Rectangle rect2 = new Rectangle(x,y,width,height);

Dann kannst du überprüfen, ob sie sich überlappen.

rect1.intersects(rect2); //Gibt true zurück, wenn sie sich schneiden

fertig

PS: Für weitere Fragen, schau dich bei Google um nach kollisionserkennung. ich könnte sonst gleich ein Tutorial erstellen.


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (27. Jul 2005)

Man sollte ohnehin annehmen, daß man die Koordinaten, Geschwindigkeiten usw. von bewegten Objekten in eigenen Objekten speichert. Dann kann man auch gleich die Größe des Objekts darin speichern.


----------



## Soulfly (27. Jul 2005)

Danke für den Zusatz 0xdeadbeaf!
Hatte ich vergessen! Aber bevor man anfängt Objekte zu erstellen, 
sollte man schon ein wenig trocken Übung machen. Aber das ist Ansichtssache, nicht wahr?


----------

